# No Oasis tonight in London, Ontario.



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

No concert tonight for the wife and myself. It got postponed because of this. Too bad...I was really looking forward to it.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Efj4WwNPcFA


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah I was there, Noel went down haaaaard...Props to him for finishing the set though. Was going to this tonight as well but at least it's only postponed and not canceled.

:rockon:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Too bad, Oasis rocked in Calgary. How did this f*cknut get on stage anyways? You'd think with the money they charge for tickets these days they might have a bit of security on hand. I guess nothing has been learned from Dimebag's murder. 

I like the way Keith handled this whack job, once again showing the versatility of the Telecaster 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv1bM0pp_o4


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm no psychologist, but my gut tells me that guys like the idiot who attacked Gallagher, do so because they want attention. The thought of being famous is what drives them if my guess is right.

There will always be whackos I suppose. Too bad a guy playing his guitar and singing has to suffer for this guy's gratification.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah apparently this dude was hiding underneath the stage for at least 6 songs, evaded both v-fest and Oasis' personal security and rushed Noel from behind...boggles the mind considering during both Paul Weller's and Oasis' sets all backstage clearance was prohibited to only crew and bands.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

To make it even more bizarre I was reading where this is now some kind of twisted youtube type thing where it is somehow cool to get caught on vid rushing the stage and attacking an artist. More bizarre was this guy was 47 years old (Daniel Sullivan, 47, of Pickering, Ont). I hope he feels great walking around today and everybody looking at him like he is the biggest dork in the world. Which clearly, he is. I hope they kicked the living shit out of him backstage before the cops took him away.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I know that this is really scary and all and should NOT have been allowed to happen, but even though Oasis is one of my Fav bands, I'd love to kick the snot out of both Noel and Liam! But yeah scary that it happened at all.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I know that this is really scary and all and should NOT have been allowed to happen, but even though Oasis is one of my Fav bands, I'd love to kick the snot out of both Noel and Liam! But yeah scary that it happened at all.


Yeah, my thoughts exactly. A real dropped ball by the security people. But, it'd be tougher to find 2 more "full of crap", conceited jackasses on stage at the same time.


----------

